# Looking for Oahu Hawaii accommodation from Nov 4-14



## Blythediva (Oct 1, 2018)

i am looking for Waikiki or/and Ko Olina.  Open to breaking the dates to 2 locations, ie half in Waikiki , half in Ko Olina 

Dates are Nov 4-14
2 adults and 2 young kids


----------

